# Hazbin Hotel Trailer



## TrishaCat (Apr 26, 2018)

From the mind of Vivienne Medrano, creator of the webcomic Zoophobia and the very popular music video for Die Young, Hazbin Hotel is an upcoming animated web series about a hotel made to rehabilitate sinners in Hell in order to help stop the overpopulation problem running rampant within Hell. It should be coming out sometime in 2019.

I thought some of you might find this entertaining. 
I'm really excited for this since I love this artstyle. Its so expressive, and I love the semi-edgy setting/concept. Plus I just welcome traditional animation in this age of unending CGI. What about you guys? What do you all think?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 26, 2018)

She's my favorite artist! I look forward to the day the pilot is released.  I also look forward to the day that Viv stops being harassed by brainless, screeching Tumblrites. I might commission her again sometime.


----------



## Wollymon (May 1, 2018)

Never clicked a video so fast in my life

It's nice to see how much her art has grown, it's sad that Zoophobia had to end suddenly, but Hazbin Hotel is something to look forward to.


----------

